# Kormorane vernichten bedrohte Fischbestände



## Fischkopp 1961 (5. Dezember 2018)

Laut des Vereins werden in Deutschland Flüsse durch ungefähr 30.000 Wanderhindernisse blockiert und die Bejagung des Kormorans findet nur sehr zaghaft und in vielen Gebieten überhaupt nicht statt.

Leitet der NASF Deutschlande.V. eventuell daraus (Wanderhinernisse / Bejagung) einen Zusammenhang her?  Finde dies eher widersprüchlich. 
Den gerade dort wo Wanderhindernisse wie Staustufen existieren, ist zumindest bei uns am Main, durch das nicht Weiterkommen und dass dadurch resultierende  erhöhte Fischaufkommen, der Fraßdruck besonders hoch.


----------



## mirko.nbg (10. Dezember 2018)

Sicherlich haben die Vorredner recht. Auch ich befasse mich mit meinem Heimatgewässer intensivseit 30 Jahren. 

*Kormoran:* Leider hat der Kormoran unser Gewässer bzw den Fischbestand zerstört. Wir hatten ein Äschenbestand, ohne diesen nach einem Erstbesatz Anfang der 80iger zu besetzen, der sich rasch vermehrt hat. So durfte pro Angler/Tag (Mitglied im Angelverein) 10 Äschen pro Tag entnommen werden. Selbst Angelfreunde mit Tageskarte durften 5 Salmonieden (Äsche/Forelle) am Tag fangen..... Heute sieht es so aus: Meine letzte Äsche habe ich vor 8 o. 9 Jahren gefangen....

Dadurch das sich der Kormoran an unserem Gewässer sehr wohl fühlte, viel ihm und uns die Äsche zum Opfer.

*Gewässerverbauung: *Das ist ein relativ großes Problem. Auch an meinem Heimatgewässer. Unserer regionaler Stromanbieter betreibt Wehre für seine Turbinen zur Stromproduktion. Im laufe der Zeit wurden Fischtreppen errichtet, die vielleicht den einen oder anderen Fisch dazu animieren diese zu benutzen. Aber dieses ist wahrscheinlich nur der sog."Tropfen auf dem heißen Stein".

*Ich sehe das Problem, der Verbesserung, an folgenden Beispielen:*
- An meinem Hausgewässer werden demnach zu viele Forellen besetzt, als Fangersatz der Äsche. Somit hat die kleine Population der Äsche keine Chance sich jemals wieder durchzusetzten: Genau so ist der Hechtbesatz in der Äschenregion nicht als Naturnaher besatz zu sehen.

- Schlechte bzw keine Komunikation mit Stadt oder Kummune. An meinem Gewässer fehlt es an "Rauschen und Unebenheiten im Wasser. Parkanlagen und Brücken werden am Gewässer gebaut. Hier könnte schon mit den vorhandenen Maschienen der eine oder andere Findling ins Wasser gesetzt werden. Das würde die Kosten auch mit einem kleinem Beitrag der "Renaturierung" senken.

-Angler stehen im Schatten der Politik. Hier sehe ich kein Interesse von Stadt oder Kummune, es sei den die Order kommt aus der Landespolitik. Aber es ist immer zu lesen das Stadt und Kummune angehalten sind aktiv am Gewässer und Umweltschutz zu arbeiten. Ich sehe da keine Komunikation mit Vereinen und Verbänden.

-Probleme sehen, erkennen und beheben: Die grössten Probleme sind, ohne anzugreifen: Angler vs. Vogelschützer. Eigentlich ist das Problem erst mit dem unkontrolliertem vermehren des Kormoran aufgetreten. Leider ist auf der "Entscheidenden Ebene" zu spät reagiert worden. eine vielzahl unserer Gewässer ist fast leer gefressen.
Angler haben nix gegen Kormorane, auch dieser Vogel ist teil unserer wunderschönen und zu erhaltener Natur. Bestandsregulierungen bei Wildtieren wie Reh und Wildschwein sind je her, weil wir es nicht anders gewohnt sind, "normal alltäglich. 
Neu sind Bestandsregulierungen beim Kormoranen, wie es seit diesem Jahr in NRW erlaubt ist. Aufgrund der Richtlinien kann der kormoran nicht mehr ausgerottet werden, sonder nur Bestandsregulierung betrieben werden. Da verstehe ich die gegenwehr der Vogelschützer, aber wir sollten doch hier den Naturschutz allgemein sehen.
Wenn der Kormoran die Gewässer leer frisst ist auch kein Jungfisch mehr für den Eisvogel da. Kein Fisch für die Bisamratte oder den Fischreher, um einige Beispiele zu nennen.
seltsam das diese Abschußregelung nur in NRW gilt.

-Naturschutz und Klimawandel: Wir wollen mit "hauruck" den Klimawandel stoppen....
Aber wie sollen wir Ökostrom produzieren, wenn wir keine Wehre mehr haben um das Wasser in die wasserbetriebenen Stromturbienen zu schicken. Der Aalkiller Nr.1!?

Es werden Windkraftanlagen in die Meere gebaut auf Kosten das sich die Meeresströmung verwirbelt und uns irgendwann der Sauerstoffeintrag in unsere " Deutsche/Baltische Ostsee fehlt. Aufgrund der kleinen Zuflüsse durch den Großen Belt und Öresund haben wir eh schon zu "knabbern" am Wasseraustausch.

Wir wollen immer besser werden, wir wollen Wohlstand und Luxus. Wir sind weltweit Vernetzt. Die Rechenzentren wo die Daten verarbeitet werden gehören mit ihrem Stromverbrauch an erster Stelle als klimaschädling. Das kann sich der normale Bürger nicht vorstellen, da nie gesehen!

Wir wollen Rind und Schwein auf dem Teller, die Tiere stammen aus riesigen Zuchtbetrieben. Nur Öko funktioniert nicht, da nicht genug Weidefläche. Ansonsten stehen Solaranlagen auf den Feldern. Ökostrom auf Kosten der unentbehrlichen Landwirtschaft.

Die Menscheit wächst uns wächst, die Erde ist voll. Es werden stetig mehr.

Aus Brüssel werden neue Verordnungen gegen den Klimawandel ausgegeben, ohne zu Wissen ob das Wissenschaftlich umgesetzt werden kann.( Siehe Abgasaffairen).

Atomkraftwerke werden stillgelegt, obwohl es die Umweltschonenste möglichkeit ist Strom zu produzieren (Abgesehen von Unfällen in den Anlagen).

Batterie betriebene Autos! Wo kommt der Strom her? Strom zu erzeugen bedeutet immer ein Eingriff in die Umwelt und Natur, egal ob vermeindlicher ÖKO Strom oder der von Braunkohle. Alles um Energie zu erzeugen wird immer einen schlechten Wirkungsgrad haben, denn es wird nie ohne Verluste gehen. Heute ist es C02 am Ende die Natur mit unseren Fischen, Vögeln, und Wildtieren.

Letztendlich sind wir auf einem gutem Weg. Wir in Europa stellen uns der Aufgabe (andere eher nicht). Wir alleine werden das Problem nicht lösen können, genau so wenig wenn Angler, Vogelschützer, Naturschützer und Politik nicht kooperieren. Der eine ist schlauer wie der andere, der eine engstirnig und stur. So gibt es am Ende nur verlierer! Verlieren werden Mensch und Tier, welche von der Natur abhängig sind!

Sorry, am Ende habe ich doch wieder weit "ausgeschweift".
Natürlich bin ich selber Angler aus Leidenschaft. Ich beschäftige mich schon einige Jahre mit dem Thema Angeln, Tierschutz und Natur. Ich warte nur auf Antworten wie: Warum gehst Du angeln, warum bist Du kein Vegetarier.... Ich gehe angeln, da ich gerne Fisch esse.Ich esse Fleisch da Menschen "" sind wie die von Veganern gehaltenen Hunde und Katzen, Kuh und Schwein muss ich halt kaufen. Ich sitze gerne am Wasser und schaue auf die Natur, wie es andere lieber mit einem Waldspatziergang tun.... Genau so sehe ich wie Amsel,Drossel,Fink und Star immer weniger werden. Dafür erfreue ich mich über sachen, wie neulich im August, 5 junge Igel mir die "Schuppenflechte" beim Grillen von den Füßen geknabbert haben...... 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Aufgrund der Tatsache das ich mich mit dem Äschenschwund an unserem Gewässern beschäftige, möchte ich noch folgende Internetseite empfehlen!

Auf *www.aeschenpopulation.de* habe ich journalistisch einige Sachen aus Wissenschftlichen Untersuchungen und Aktionen zusammengetragen. 

*An die Moderatoren vom Anglerbord:* Aus Interesse habe ich frei und journalistisch sowie neutral die Seite erstellt. Die Internetseite ist nur ein Ratgeber aus meinem Wissen, welches ich mir im laufe der Jahre erarbeitet habe. Dieses waren viele Wissenschaftliche Beiträge, Maßnahmen und Erfahrungen. Auch habe ich kein wirtschaftlichen nutzen aus dieser Webseite. Hier geht es um das Thema Angeln und Artenschutz auf neutraler Basis.




-


----------



## Taxidermist (11. Dezember 2018)

@mirko.nbg, im Grunde wollen Angler mit ihren Lieblingslebewesen den Fischen nichts anderes als Vogelschützer mit ihrigen, den Vögeln (Kormoranen), nämlich sich ihren eigenen Kuschelzoo einrichten!
Zumindest wenn ich hier lesen muss, da besetzt ein Verein Hechte in eine Salmonidenstrecke?
Eigentlich hätte da nur noch der bei Anglern allseits beliebte Waller gefehlt.
Mehr Ahnungslosigkeit und Ignoranz geht fast nicht.



mirko.nbg schrieb:


> Wenn der Kormoran die Gewässer leer frisst ist auch kein Jungfisch mehr für den Eisvogel da. Kein Fisch für die Bisamratte oder den Fischreher, um einige Beispiele zu nennen.



Auch in diesem Satz stecken einige Fehler.
Eisvögel brauchen nicht zwingend Jungfische von für Angler interessanten Arten, diese fressen sie zwar auch, sie können aber durchaus mit Kleinfischarten auskommen, für die sich weder Kormoran noch Angler begeistern.
Der Bisam ist zu fast 100% Vegetarier und frisst vielleicht mal Wasserinsekten, wie Köcherfliegenlarven z.B., Fische nur sehr selten und wenn dann bereits tote.
Übrigens hat der Bisam nichts mit Ratten zu tun, einzige Gemeinsamkeit, beide Arten sind Nagetiere.
Der Fischreiher/Graureiher sollte wohl besser Mäusereiher heißen, denn die Nager machen den größten Anteil seiner Nahrung aus (ca.70%).

Ansonsten bin ich aber durchaus deiner Meinung und mir gefällt deine Einstellung, die auch dem Kormoran einen Platz im "Großen und Ganzen" zubilligt, nur eben zahlenmäßig begrenzt!

Jürgen


----------



## fishhawk (11. Dezember 2018)

Hallo,



> mir gefällt deine Einstellung, die auch dem Kormoran einen Platz im "Großen und Ganzen" zubilligt, nur eben zahlenmäßig begrenzt!



Die Menge machts halt.  Gegen ein paar Kormorane, die sich nen Anteil am Aufwuchs holen, hätte ich auch nichts einzuwenden.

Zu den ca. 400 Brutpaaren in unserer Gegend kommt aber noch ein Vielfaches an Durchzüglern dazu.  Bis knapp 1000 Exemplare sollen an einem hiesigen See gleichzeitig schon gesichtet worden sein.

Wenn dann im Winter regelmäßig größere Geschwader in kleinere Gewässer einfallen, bleiben nicht mehr viele Fische bestimmter Arten und Größenklassen über.  Wobei die Vogelschützer immer deutlich weniger Vögel zählen als die Angler. Wer nämlich erst 1 -2 Stunden nach Tagesanbruch am Wasser auftaucht, wenn die Mattanza längst vorbei ist, der sieht meist nur noch Einzelexemplare.



> Mein Boot kostet nur an Unterhalt ca. 2.500.- Euro p.a., dann bin ich noch nicht eine Minute auf dem Wasser gewesen.



Gibt Leute die geben mehr Geld für ein Boot aus, obwohl sie damit nur durch die Gegend fahren und überhaupt nicht angeln.

Bei uns hier gibt es genügend Angler, bei denen Nahrungserwerb scheinbar das Hauptmotiv ist. Bei denen Mengen, welche die täglich heimschleppen könnte dass sogar Richtung Zuerwerb gehen.

In meinem Stammverein beträgt die Fangmenge/ Mitglieder ca 17 kg im Schnitt.  Aber auch hier sehr große Spannen zwischen den einzelnen Anglern.
Also von Fehlanzeige bis mehrere Zentner.

Und regelmäßig wird eine Abschaffung der Tageslimits gefordert, damit man die gleiche Menge Fisch pro Woche mit nur einer Anfahrt/Spritladung nach Hause transportieren kann.  Wurde bis jetzt zwar immer noch abgelehnt, aber die Zustimmungsquote steigt.


----------



## Taxidermist (11. Dezember 2018)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Wobei die Vogelschützer immer deutlich weniger Vögel zählen als die Angler. Wer nämlich erst 1 -2 Stunden nach Tagesanbruch am Wasser auftaucht, wenn die Mattanza längst vorbei ist, der sieht meist nur noch Einzelexemplare.



Mattanza ist wohl der richtige Ausdruck für diese Treibjagden!
Und das die Vogelzähler zu spät kommen, hat wohl auch Methode?
Obwohl ich an unserem Gewässer schon welche angetroffen habe, die schon vor der Dämmerung mit ihren ofenrohrdicken Objektiven im Schilf hockten.
Außerdem, man wird sich doch wohl mal verzählen dürfen?
Ich behaupte mal, dass diese Leute auch das Feindbild Angler/Jäger brauchen, um ihre Ideologie zu manifestieren.
So kann man dann auch ein rechtes Heldengefühl aufbauen und sich einbilden, alles richtig zu machen.
Leider ist es aber nun mal so, das diese Leute Mainstream sind und über einigen politischen Einfluss verfügen!

Jürgen


----------



## Christian.Siegler (13. Dezember 2018)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Achso ja, du bist ja MOD: Kannst du bitte den Titel des Themas ändern, er passt nicht zu deiner Diskussion.



Spätestens nach soviel OT hier hat Toni recht! Ich verschiebe die C&R-Diskussion in den entsprechenden Thread!
Die Diskussion zu C&R kann hier fortgeführt werden:
https://www.anglerboard.de/index.php?threads/catch-release.144563/page-304#post-4876227


----------



## tibulski (14. Dezember 2018)

Hallo,

Der DAFV hat zusammen mit Niels Jepsen vor kurzem einen erneute Inititative im EU-Paralemt in Brüssel zu dem Thema gestartet.

https://www.dafv.de/projekte/kormor...einen-gesamteuropaeischen-loesungsansatz.html 

Die Kormorankomission, als auch veretreter anderer Landesverbände hatten sich auch dem Event in Brüssel angeschlossen.

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## smithie (17. Dezember 2018)

Gibt's aus dieser Initiative ein Ergebnis?


----------



## Esox 1960 (17. Dezember 2018)

Am Gr.Plöner See haben die Kormorane über die letzten Jahre auch ganze Arbeit geleistet.
Die riesigen Rotaugenschwärme,die meist vor der Bosauer Uferkante umherzogen , sind völlig
verschwunden.Der sehr gute Barschbestand ist auch völlig eingebrochen.Ab Juli/August wird
der Himmel schwarz, und unendlich viele Kormorane fallen über den See her.Zu befürchten
haben die Vögel nichts...........Naturschutzgebiet.!

https://www.fischereilasner.de/der-kormoran/


----------



## tibulski (17. Dezember 2018)

Hallo Smithie,



smithie schrieb:


> Gibt's aus dieser Initiative ein Ergebnis?



Wir sind über die European Anglers Alliance dabei eine Allianz aus verschiedenen Mitgliedsstatten dazu zu bewegen, das Thema im Anschluss an den Event, erneut auf die Tagesordnung im Ministerrat setzen zu lassen. Das war auch die Empfehlung der Europaabgeordneten. Zur Zeit sind Schweden, Dänemark (Staaten mit ausgeprägten Brutkolonien) und einige Länder mit den massiven Schäden durch Zugvögeln wie z.B. Slowenien, Österreich u.a. im Gespräch. Niels Jepsen will das ganze von wissenschaftlicher Seite unterstützen. Die nordischen Länder haben sich in der Vergangenheit wenig darum gekümmert, was passiert wenn die Vögel ihre Brutkolonien verlassen, aber das hat sich nicht zuletzt durch die Studien von Jepsen geändert. Mittlerweile richten die Kormorane auch in den nordischen Ländern massive lokale Schäden für Lachs, Meerforelle und bei der Äsche an. Dazu geht es laut Jepsen auch der küstennahen Fischerei in vielen Gebieten immer schlechter. 

Das Problem in der Vergangenheit war in erster Linie, das es kein Verständnis zwischen den Gebieten mit Brutkolonien und den Gebieten mit den massiven Schäden gab. Die einen Brüten vornehmlich an der Küste massenweise Kormorane aus und die anderen müssen sie in anderen (oft weit entfernten) Gebieten auf ihrem Zug zum Winterlager zum Schutz der Fischbestände wieder abschiessen. Bayern hat letztes Jahr alleine fast 12000 Kormorane geschossen.

Wenn du magst, kannst du hier meine Präsentation von dem Event runterladen: https://cloud.dafv.fish/index.php/s/cQJ4oeaiAqpbZKR 

Das ganze Thema ist ein dickes Brett, aber die aktuelle Situation ist natürlich kein Zustand. Die EU verweist immer auf die geltenden Ausnahmeregelungen (derogation measures) und meint die Mitgliedsstaaten hätten alle notwendigen Möglichkeiten das Problem zu lösen, aber das sehen wir und die Wissenschaftler anders. Auf dem Event gab es Stimmen aus verschiedenen Lagern (darunter auch die Jäger (FACE)), die sich für eine Aufnahme des Kormoran in Anhang IIa der Vorgelschutzrichtlinie ausgesprochen haben und sie damit als bejagbare Art auszuweisen. Aber noch viel wichtiger, ein europäisch abgestimmtes Kormoranmanagement zu ermöglichen. Es kann auch nicht sein, das wir nun auf unbestimmte Zeit massenweise Kormorane schiessen. Zumal das ja alles an den Anglern, Fischern, Teichwirten und Jägern hängenbleibt. Die Naturschutzverbände haben mitunter sogar zugegeben, dass man die Kormorane zum Schutz der Fische schiessen und/oder vergrämen sollte, aber sie beteiligen sich natürlich in keiner Weise daran. Aber auch damit laufen wir dem Problem natürlich auch nur hinterher, es wäre aus unserer Sicht viel sinnvoller die Bestände auf Grundlage eines europaweiten Populationsmodells zu managen. 

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## trawar (17. Dezember 2018)

Einfach und Überall die Viecher abknallen und fertig, da würde ich sogar noch den Jagdschein für machen.


----------



## Taxidermist (18. Dezember 2018)

trawar schrieb:


> Einfach und Überall die Viecher abknallen und fertig,



Viel zu einfach gedacht und in den Augen von Schützern, sowie den Medien, auch zu brutal!
Wesentlich eleganter und zudem effektiver, ist es die Brutkolonien anzugehen.
Die Eier des ersten Geleges werden mit (Speise)Öl eingesprüht und die darin enthaltenen Embryos ersticken.
Es wird dann zwar noch eine Nachbrut geben, die aber eine hohe Mortalität hat, weil die Jungvögel dann einen verspäteten Start in den Winter haben.
Bei dieser Art von Bestandsreduktion wird keinem Vogel auch nur eine Feder gekrümmt, dass kann man sogar ideologisch geprägten Schützern vermitteln.
Genau so wird es nun endlich in Dänemark gemacht!



tibulski schrieb:


> es wäre aus unserer Sicht viel sinnvoller die Bestände auf Grundlage eines europaweiten Populationsmodells zu managen.



Wenn eine langfristige Reduzierung der Population erreicht werden soll, geht es nur auf europäischer Ebene, da für die Vögel wegen ihres Zugverhaltens, Landesgrenzen keine Rolle spielen.
Zudem müssen möglichst alle erreichbaren Kolonien angegangen werden, nur einzelne zu behandeln mach wenig Sinn!
Bei dieser Vorgehensweise wäre der Bestand auf ein erträgliches Maß zu reduzieren, zu kontrollieren und zwar innerhalb weniger Jahre!

Jürgen


----------



## trawar (18. Dezember 2018)

Warum einfach und günstig wenn man es teuer und kompliziert haben kann.


----------



## Taxidermist (18. Dezember 2018)

trawar schrieb:


> Warum einfach und günstig wenn man es teuer und kompliziert haben kann.



Du darfst bei deinen Abknall-Fantasien nicht vergessen, dass Jäger eigentlich überhaupt kein Interesse daran haben Jagd auf Kormorane zu machen.
Das ist nur imageschädigend, kostenintensiv und gefährlich, weil Kugelschüsse aufs Wasser nicht ohne sind.
(es könnte dabei auch den einen oder anderen Angler erwischen!)
Kurz, die Jäger haben gar nix von der Jagd auf Kormorane, nur Nachteile.
Die erlegen nämlich lieber Enten/Gänse, die auch gut schmecken und wollen sich eben diese nicht noch durch uneffektives Rumballern am Wasser vergrämen!

Jürgen


----------



## gründler (18. Dezember 2018)

Und hier wundern sich einige warum Jäger dazu nix mehr schreiben oder mit Anglern lieber auf ne Armlänge Abstand gehen......

Ja selbst Georg der neue "Chef" hier und tätig im Jagdverband aüssert sich nicht oder nur noch wenig dazu.

Und Leute die nen Jagdschein machen nur um zu ballern oder um sich Plempen kaufen zu können,gehört der Jagdschein entzogen...bezw. gehören vorher aussortiert.

Warum du Jürgen noch darauf eingehst.......... ja ich weiß macht ja sonst keiner mehr...aber warum wohl???

Die Leute die  richtig plan haben,haben sich aus Netzdiskus fast völlig zurück gezogen und das hat gründe......

Ich habe zur Zeit ca 2000 Stk. auf 40km2 da (Durchzieher) und manche heulen schon rum wenn sie mal 1-2 auf ihren See sehen.....

Sofort Ansprechen und gut Abkommen......das das einzige was man hört,was aber alles damit drin/dran hängt und was es für Auswirkungen haben kann und hat,das sieht keiner....

Und es ist ja auch sooooo einfach die zu bejagen...Kinderspiel.... machen manche hier mit links ^^


Weiter machen.....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (19. Dezember 2018)

Hier gibt es einen guten Bericht, wie die Zusammenarbeit zwischen Anglern und Jägern verbessert werden kann, um Jäger überhaupt davon zu überzeugen, den Kormoran zu bejagen.
. 
Auch bekommen so manche wüste Abschussfantasien  einen herben Dämpfer.


----------



## tibulski (19. Dezember 2018)

Hallo,

Bei einer Posiumsdiskussion auf der Messe EWF anfang 2018 standen die Jäger einer möglichen Aufnahme der Kormorane in Anhang IIa der Vogelschutzrichtlinie noch sehr reserviert gegenüber. Die Jäger fürchten mögliche Ansprüche auf Wildschadensausgleich. Insbesondere in Teichwirtschaften kann da schnell viel Geld zusammenkommen.
Um so mehr hat uns die offizielle Position der European Federation for Hunting and Conservation (FACE) auf unserem Forum im EU-Paralament gewundert und erfreut.

Auch ein einölen der Eier würde laut Niels Jepsen Jahre benötigen um die Bestände wirksam zu dezimieren. Dänemark hat vor kurzem Traktoren benutzt um Bodenbrutkolonien von Kormoranen zu planieren. In Deutschland kauft der NABU mittlerweile Flächen auf denen Brutkolonien sind, auf. Somit sind solche Maßnahmen in Deutschland kaum vorstellbar. In Schweden ist vor einigen Monaten eines der modernsten Kampfflugzeuge der Welt abgestürtzt, da es durch einen Schwarm Kormorane geflogen ist.

Schaut man sich die Kormoranberichte aus den Ländern an, wird schnell klar das lokale Maßnahmen nur kurzfristig wirken und langfristig keine Lösung darstellen. Dazu ist es für die Angler Jäger und Fischer ein enormer Aufwand der mit viel Zeit und Geld verbunden ist. Solange die Maßnahmen in Europa nicht untereinender abgestimmt werden, fliegen die Vögel von einem Platz zum anderen und der Bestand insgesamt wird sich kaum verinngern. Wir werden im Januar weiter an dem Versuch arbeiten eine Allianz von Mitgliedsstaaten zu einem gemeinsamen Schritt Richtung EU zu bewegen.

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## Minimax (19. Dezember 2018)

tibulski schrieb:


> In Schweden ist vor einigen Monaten eines der modernsten Kampfflugzeuge der Welt abgestürtzt, da es durch einen Schwarm Kormorane geflogen ist.



Da sieht mans mal wieder!!!!! Im anglerfeindlichen Deutschland werden die Kormorane verhätschelt, man darf noch nicht mal am Badestrand rumballern!!!!!
Andere Länder fliegen sogar Kamikaze Einsätze gegen die Schwarze Pest!!!!!!!!! Meine Meinung, wird man ja wohl noch sagen dürfen!!!!


----------

